#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Access Tables & Databases >  >  Can't edit background image on Report

## yes sir

Please refer to the attached image with this message:

After realizing the picture I currently have in the background of my format is the incorrect image I decided I could go into Design View and delete it.

The report is using an AutoFormat that I designed and the picture can't not be clicked on.  It has somehow been embedded into the background.  I have tried making another Report using the correct image, but now the image just repeats in the background of every record (so every row) of the the Report.

2 questions:
1) Does anyone know a way I can get to the background image that I want to correct?
2) Does anyone know how I can get a picture in the background without it repeating in every row for every record in my report?

I can't believe I got the image in the background without it being clickable, but I have no clue how I did. Frustration is settling in.  Any help would be ace.

----------


## yes sir

Actually, when I attempt to redo the AutoFormat using the correct picture.  The picture doesn't carry over into the AutoFormat setting. It makes no sense at all.  How was able to get that picture in the background to begin with? I've tried snapping it to the grid, make it transparent.  I have no clue.

----------


## yes sir

Does anyone know how to get a hold of some Microsoft employees to get some help with this? 

Obviously, I must have added this picture to the background by complete luck, because I have tried everything in an attempt to redo this background image that is embedded into the Report.

Whenever I go to Microsoft's webpage to get help, you have to pay money just to get help.  It is absolutely absurd. When I type in my product ID key, it tells me I have it in the wrong format, when clearly I am typing it in exactly how it asked me.

----------


## shg

Page Layout > Delete Background?

----------


## yes sir

Scroll down to heading "Add A Logo or Background Image (A Watermark)....

Problem solved. My frustration settled in so quick, I couldn't figure this out on my own. 

Design View-> Property Sheet for Report -> Format tab -> Picture -> Build (the "..." button)

----------

